# official NXT Discussion Thread 5/18



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If there's any justice in the world, Otunga will be gone this week. Not expecting it, though. Will probably be Gabriel or Slater.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Otunga or Young will go home tonight. i can see tonight being the last episode of this season with them having a 4 way at Over the Limit to decide the winner.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I reckon either slater or young will go, hopefully they dont have any of those challenges on this episode


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am really behind Barrett and Slater right now so I hope neither of them go. I can't belive I seem to be one of the only supporters of The One Man Rock Band.



dug2356 said:


> Otunga or Young will go home tonight. i can see tonight being the last episode of this season with them having a 4 way at Over the Limit to decide the winner.


I dont think they would end it tonight, they would most likley have advertised it as the "Season Finale" or somewhere along those lines don't you think?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Angel Phantom said:


> I am really behind Barrett and Slater right now so I hope neither of them go. I can't belive I seem to be one of the only supporters of The One Man Rock Band.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think they would end it tonight, they would most likley have advertised it as the "Season Finale" or somewhere along those lines don't you think?


You're not the only Heath fan -- I think Slater could go far as a midcard heel, in the vein of the old school, heel Christian. Mere speculation/opinion, but he could play quite the asshole.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I bet I would like Slater a lot more if he had some music that actually fit his character. Nothing against Christian's music, in fact I love his theme, but when Slater comes out Christian's theme or the NXT theme it's lot watching someone do the Macarena to a song by the Beatles, they just don't go together. 

I'm hoping with only 5 guys left they will put on some matches that are actually worth watching. I'd be thrilled to see a tag match with 2 rookies that hate each other go against 2 pros.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hopefully Otunga's gone. I like pretty much everyone else, ESPECIALLY Barrett (who's probably gonna be #1 again and rightfully so). Otunga's got nothing going for him, he doesn't have nearly enough charisma to overshadow how green he is in every other department. Considering most of the other guys have been on decent win streaks lately (barring Gabriel I think) its gotta be between Gabriel and Otunga to be eliminated.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> If there's any justice in the world, Otunga will be gone this week. Not expecting it, though. Will probably be Gabriel or Slater.


Dear God.....please let Otunga get eliminated off NXT. But what I would find most hilarious is if The Rock came in if Otunga won the whole thing and Rock comes in and says this.

Rock Makes Fun of Billy Gunn

Just replace Billy's name with Davids. And it's around 1:20 when the burial starts.

"Now onto "A-List" David Botchtunga. The Rock understands what took place. The night you won NXT, you got down on your knees, put your little hands together and said a prayer, and it sounded like this: 'Oh Dear God, you see, my name's David. And I just won NXT. But there's just one problem: everyone still thinks that I ABSOLUTELY SUCK!' And then at that point David, your house started to shake, the heavens opened up and God Himself spoke to you and said: 'Daniel...' 'But my name's David...' 'IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS! You are absolutely right. You do suck. But there is one thing an one thing only that you can do. You must go find the man that is simply electrifying. You must go find the Rock.' 'Oh but God, anybody but the Ro..' 'KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!' And then as fear went through your body, tears went down your cheek and piss rolled down your leg, your house started to shake again, the clouds parted and the heavens opened. And what seemed like millions... of voices said to you in unison, jabronie, 'If ya smelllll what the Rock... is cookin'!"


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Well either Gabriel, Slater or Young will be eliminated. My guess is that Gabriel will be eliminated. Justin Gabriel is an amazing athlete and I would love to see him stay, but I think Gabriel will be voted off this week.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I really really *REALLY* hate to say it, but Otunga is going to win NXT.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm gonna miss Danielson until he shows up somewhere else.

Anyone think Tarver or Sheffeild will return? I like both of them and they both had solid gimmicks, more than I can say for Slater.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think it's impossible that Darren Young gets eliminated tonight. People are again forgetting that he still has the best record on NXT.

My guess is Otunga or Slater. MAYBE Gabriel. But definitely not Young or Barrett.

I agree that if there's any justice in the world, Otunga will be gone. There is simply no upside to him whatsoever. Every remaining competitor not-named David Otunga has an upside of some sort. Plus, they can all wrestle well; something Otunga cannot do.

He needs to go. Plain and simple.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Spoilers


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Don't you dare mention them. Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Don't you dare mention them. Or anyone else for that matter.


8*D you know you want to read them


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Not even a hint?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyways, quick thought, has anyone notice how cole is defending the miz more than before? He complain yesterday about Miz losing and he praise him for putting Daniel in his place. I can see this leading to something.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Anyways, quick thought, has anyone notice how cole is defending the miz more than before? He complain yesterday about Miz losing and he praise him for putting Daniel in his place. I can see this leading to something.


Umm ... possibly ...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Don't you dare mention them. Or anyone else for that matter.


This is a warning to you and everyone else that doesn't want NXT ruined. DON"T SCROLL OVER THE SPOILERS THREAD!

I didn't click on it but when you leave your mouse over the thread it says the first few lines of a post. I did this and had something important spoiled tonight. Just a warning to everyone.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Haha, no, not even a hint. I have gone through the entire season thus far without ever reading spoilers. I'm trying to take as much of a fan's approach to this show as possible, just to see if I can recapture what it was like to be "a fan."

So far it's been working pretty well, tbh.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EvoLution™;8427155 said:


> Haha, no, not even a hint. I have gone through the entire season thus far without ever reading spoilers. I'm trying to take as much of a fan's approach to this show as possible, just to see if I can recapture what it was like to be "a fan."
> 
> So far it's been working pretty well, tbh.


Good for you. The only way that I've be able to recapture being a true "fan" is to spend a lot of money going to wrestling shows all over the Northeast. 

I will say that I find myself caring more about what Danielson does than I have for anyone else since I was at the height of me being a huge Edge mark (I still am but I have excpeted the fact that he can't always win the title).


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Haha, no, not even a hint. I have gone through the entire season thus far without ever reading spoilers. I'm trying to take as much of a fan's approach to this show as possible, just to see if I can recapture what it was like to be "a fan."
> 
> So far it's been working pretty well, tbh.


Yeah, I tried, but in recent weeks I've been on edge about Gabriel being eliminated, so I have been giving in and checking the spoilers. I will tell you it's a pretty good show on paper. I don't think that's ruining anything.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> Good for you. The only way that I've be able to recapture being a true "fan" is to spend a lot of money going to wrestling shows all over the Northeast.


im still paying off my wrestlemania 26 trip , im a poor fan atm.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its going to be hard watching with Bryan gone.

I just hope Otunga does not win the whole thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Serpent01 said:


> Its going to be hard watching with Bryan gone.
> 
> I just hope Otunga does not win the whole thing.


trust me, stick around.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> I just hope Otunga does not win the whole thing.


Yeah, I think I would turn the channel if I saw Otunga on RAW or SmackDown.

I don't think it'll be long before a new phrase will be coined: "Otunga heat."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wooo here we go!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol "epic fail" sign


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

where is carlito and truth?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why are Miz & Regal still on the show ?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz actually made a good point.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Yeah, I think I would turn the channel if I saw Otunga on RAW or SmackDown.
> 
> I don't think it'll be long before a new phrase will be coined: "Otunga heat."


Oh my...That's bigger than X-Pac Heat

God I want Botchtunga off my TV


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

anybody notice the entire nxt pro's excluding matt are excellent mic workers??


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

bme said:


> why are Miz & Regal still on the show ?


They still need to vote I guess. Would be kind of silly with only 2 rookies left and their 2 pros voting for them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol regal


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Regal is on point tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Regal call out Christian


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jericho stares lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TaylorFitz said:


> They still need to vote I guess. Would be kind of silly with only 2 rookies left and their 2 pros voting for them.


yeah, that would be silly


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> anybody notice the entire nxt pro's excluding matt are excellent mic workers??


But yet he got the biggest pop out of all of them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt made a good point.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lmaooooo

someone told punk to come back


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Matt made a good point.


They all did, but yah I think what Matt said stand out more.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL @ Punk turning around


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol imagine they debut barrett's new theme during commercial??

that's be even worse than not showing it another week


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL @ Regal: "I haven't seen "it" from you in 10 years." 

Good start to the show. I really liked that.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol at Jericho managing to be more interesting in the few seconds he was silent than Matt was when he was talking. Poor Matt :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian got a huge pop


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No theme


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why Jericho Music???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess they ignored the fact that Barret won a theme song lol

YAY Jericho is coming down!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I did like all the mini promos from everyone.

Wade is never going to get his own music... 

Jericho needs to be on commentary for this match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No Barrett theme AGAIN fpalm


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

He liked Jericho's so much he just kept it as his!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone notice the twitter graphic when Barret's name was display?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Barrett will get his theme when he wins lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SJFCPEEP said:


> Christian got a huge pop


They're in Canada tonight so it's not really fair to compare the Canadians to the other pros in terms of pops.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That looked like it hurt...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Jericho can be a pro if there's a season 2. He's hilarous as a manager


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone else notice the pretty stiff shots from these guys? Or is it just me?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Why, after the shoulder block did he do the reverse Atomic Drop instead of the Spin-Out Powerbomb? Oh wait, it's not Cena is it :lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Poor Darren Young. I really hope he's not eliminated, but if he is, I hope he still gets called up.


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

that match was actually really entertaining for some reason.


where was r-truth for the questions?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

barretts got this competition won


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wade Barrett to win and shut up Cole about Botchtunga. Oh god lets hear this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Anyone else notice the pretty stiff shots from these guys? Or is it just me?


barrett probably has a rock head


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck this guy


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao The pros are basically speaking for some of us! Ace.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at christian and punk


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

omg hyping otunga is so annoying.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You CM Punk for pointing that out


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"He's probably the worst NXT rookie." And I didn't think I could love Punk any more than I already did.


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Punk is hilarious here.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

[email protected] kelly clarkson


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

All of the in ring parts of Otungas video package are shoulder blocks and his spinebuster lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

his voice sounds like a 12 year old


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Anyone notice the twitter graphic when Barret's name was display?


yeah, every Rookie has the url to their twitter shown with their names


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He wears sunglasses indoors...lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the only rookie 100% safe right now is Wade Barrett. I could see anyone else being eliminated tonight though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Half Pint Brawlers? So that's what TNA's 2nd brand is.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HAHAHAHA Spike can advertise their new midget wrestling show but can't shell out money to promote TNA. Love it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's no surprise to me that the biggest outsider of the bunch, The Miz, says that Otunga is the next breakout star. What a moron.

Young should've won that match. It makes absolutely zero sense for Barrett to win.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk cracks me up. First, he crept away durin Young's entrance and then he dissed Otunga


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Traver & Bryan
oh sh*t


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dragon!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's no surprise to me that the biggest outsider of the bunch, The Miz, says that Otunga is the next breakout star. What a moron.


R-Truth said it also.

I knew I loved Punk and Christian for a reason, they aren't blind lol. Seriously, Otunga has "it"? Only if "it" is looking like a moron and having zero talent


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tarver and Bryan...Danielson?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I knew Skip Sheffield was the only person really eliminated.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My boy Tarver is back yeah boy he still RUNS NXT even after he's eliminated!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bryan Danielson is in da house. lol Cole was like oh god he's back.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

danielson is growing his beard ... just saying


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

wow, Tarver and Danielson are back... I wonder where this is going


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn nice promo there Tarver


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Tarver is just smooth on the mic. Man should never have been eliminated.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Tarver. IS. Awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow he's awesome.
I'm totally not being sarcastic either.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How dare you cut off the great Michael Tarver Matt Striker...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice little promo there


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

lol @ Striker. He just cant let the man speak.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nice promo from Traver


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tarver looks like he wants to kill Striker. 

I like Danileson's reaction that he is getting.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tarver should be in Smackdown


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Danielson and Tarver.. Tag team.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just love Danielson. *sigh*


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Preach it Bryan! haha


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Bryan damn Danielson! Awesome promo. A little shoot there.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> Tarver should be in Smackdown


No Tarver belongs on RAW so he can beat John Cena for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im so loving this


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tarver should seriously be on Raw or SD. He's great. And Danielson's promo is rocking right now too...love how Cole is tooling it up too.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am really tired of Mitchell Cole being heel. He really needs to gtfo!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone notice Regal and Punk agreeing with Danielson?


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

props to the wwe for letting these guys speak their mind


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh God, this promo is so full of win, its unbelievable!


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

THIS SHIT IS REAL.



soooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My pantaloons are happy right now. lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

f*ck Cole up Danielson


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Kick his head in!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Rip. His. Head. Off.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLY SHITTTT!!!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is the best thing NXT has ever done.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

OH SHIZ! Danielson snapped on Cole! LOVIN' IT!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This Promo is awesome.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haha This is Awesome!! Bryan kicking coles ass.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who is the lone idiot yelling "you suck" during these awesome promos?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kick his fucking head in Bryan!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Danielson owning Cole = ratings


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is AWESOME!

Danielson! Danielson! Danielson!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

And with that the entire IWC came :lmao


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Triple threat match: Danielson vs Miz vs Cole! lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON!!! TELL IT LIKE IT IS!! THAT WAS A GOLDEN PROMO!!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

BEST PROMO EVER!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

That entire segment WAS AWESOME


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Just awesome!!!


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Aaahhh, so great to se what we've all been waiting for


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

HE HAS IT CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP HE HAS IT CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

That was probably the first time in many years where they made a segment feel real.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh My God! I havent marked so hard for something the WWE has produced like that in many many years.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, it is so odd of WWE using what internet fans say in the show. I'll admit, i'm loving this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, is that a shoot or what


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

obviously a work/shoot but still very compelling. Great segment


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael Cole almost got his fucking head kicked in!!!


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like I just tuned in just in time


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That felt pretty damn awesome to watch.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> And with that the entire IWC came :lmao


twice... LOL


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am now a Danielson mark. That is all.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I fucking love Bryan Danielson and I didn't even think he had that good of a promo in him


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

daniel bryan, promo of the year right there


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Both Tarver and Danielson did great in this promo. I love the little remarks about Vince holding them down that gave a shoot feel.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

I marked. HARD. Danielson is my hero.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

God damn. How often does that happen anymore?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON!!! TELL IT LIKE IT IS!! THAT WAS A GOLDEN PROMO!!


Hell yeah it was he's almost as good as the great Michael Tarver, and that's saying a lot because Michael Tarver has more talent in his finger than most people on the planet, and he has way more talent than Chuck Norris, John Cena, or George Bush ever will.


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

that was the greatest, most truthful, promo i have ever seen. so fucking good. he told it exactly how it is and dropped some bombs on cole, miz and even matt striker. best thing on nxt.



but im not sure if were ever gonna be seeing danielson on wwe tv again.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

I can see it now, so amny sigs of Danielson owning Cole for weeks and months to come. Wow...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

danielson just got eve more over


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

ssjad05 said:


> That was probably the first time in many years where they made a segment feel real.


IF only he could stop that smirky smile more... Although he did when confronting Cole...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Best promo I have seen in quite some time. Those who say Danielson can't talk need to shut up now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WE THAH BEST said:


> that was the greatest, most truthful, promo i have ever seen. so fucking good. he told it exactly how it is and dropped some bombs on cole, miz and even matt striker. best thing on nxt.
> 
> 
> 
> but im not sure if were ever gonna be seeing danielson on wwe tv again.


dude, he has a contract with WWE.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Danielson vs Miz and Cole in a handicap match plz


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

if Danielson was gold on the mic last week... what was this week, quadruple platinum?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Will this be the last time we see Danielson


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> God damn. How often does that happen anymore?


2000. WCW. Vince Russo.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

WE THAH BEST said:


> that was the greatest, most truthful, promo i have ever seen. so fucking good. he told it exactly how it is and dropped some bombs on cole, miz and even matt striker. best thing on nxt.
> 
> 
> 
> but im not sure if were ever gonna be seeing danielson on wwe tv again.



NXT is taped and then aired 2 hours later, it wasn't a shoot, he'll be back, probably be tarver and danielson vs miz jericho vs hart dynasty vs random tag-team and the fatal four way ppv


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I came on here just to agree with everyone that that was fucking amazing. Add what he just did to his in-ring work and.. oh my God. Holy fuck.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Will this be the last time we see Danielson


No they obviously have huge plans for him, and even bigger plans for Michael Tarver.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Not to bring the party down, but this Edge/Orton promo sucks hard.

Back to good television.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was intense.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

WE THAH BEST said:


> that was the greatest, most truthful, promo i have ever seen. so fucking good. he told it exactly how it is and dropped some bombs on cole, miz and even matt striker. best thing on nxt.
> 
> 
> 
> but im not sure if were ever gonna be seeing danielson on wwe tv again.


He has a WWE CONTRACT! Of course we will. Damn.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Listen Fuckhead coming..


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WE THAH BEST said:


> that was the greatest, most truthful, promo i have ever seen. so fucking good. he told it exactly how it is and dropped some bombs on cole, miz and even matt striker. best thing on nxt.
> 
> 
> 
> but im not sure if were ever gonna be seeing danielson on wwe tv again.


Why would they have him in a segment like that if he was never coming back?

Time for Cole to shoot!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Michael Cole lookin like a little bitch...cryin like a sissy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao cole does not approve.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> 2000. WCW. Vince Russo.


They had Joey Styles do a similiar promo before the rebirth of ECW.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

That was one of the best promos of the year.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh my god Danielson to TNA.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole pressing charges lol


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I like how Josh Matthews just sat there and watched Cole get attacked haha


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao cole does not approve.


Cole can approve my ass for all I care.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DJ B.K. said:


> They had Joey Styles do a similiar promo before the rebirth of ECW.


And Heyman in 2001. Unlike Russo going nuts, those 2 were awesome


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

That was the best piece of NXT I've seen since the show started.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Heath Slater makes me NOT want to watch wrestling


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Michael Cole cried during the commercial break.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Michael Cole has left the building


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol where is cole going?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Haha Cole walking out.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole leaving the table FTW!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nah Nah Nah Nah...Nah Nah Nah Nah...Hey Hey Hey....Good Bye!!

Cole is such a little bitch.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

NXT>TNA


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get out of here Michael Cole nobody likes you anyway. Michael Cole crying like a baby = Vintage Michael Cole.


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cole you can kiss my ass cause no one cares that you left the announce table.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole pulling a Mike Adamle on our asses.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

bring back Joey Styles!!! lol


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully Heath Slater is voted off. I hate that guy so much.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

So beautiful the Cole/Danielson stuff. It reminds you of why you trudge through the many hours of subpar weekly garbage by WWE to find that misplaced piece of gold.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

lol @ the people thinking that Danielson won't be on WWE TV anymore.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, Cole is playing his role to perfection.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole is going backstage to kick Daniel Bryan's ass.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Seriously, this whole episode has been awesome. That whole Danielson promo just felt so real/intense.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe Michael Cole got called to the back by Vince McMahon through his headset because he's gonna get fired.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

they need to do another "outsiders" tag team with shunned NXT guys like Tarver and Bryan

they "shoot" on the wwe product and do run-in's.. they then start a small faction and get WWE stars to turn and join them


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hell yeah! Gabriel won


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Picture perfect 450 splash. Awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> Cole is going backstage to kick Daniel Bryan's ass.


This.

We are about to see Bryan laid out under trash cans and such, with "VINTAGE" spray painted on his back.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

So #4 and #5 lose tonight. Hopefully Slater gets the boot.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Justin Gabriel may not make it to the Main Roster, but that 450 Splash is fucking *SWEET!!!*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

slater just pwn3d matt


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> So #4 and #5 lose tonight. Hopefully Slater gets the boot.


No Otunga then Slater.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Maybe Michael Cole got called to the back by Vince McMahon through his headset because he's gonna get fired.


Like we could be that lucky :sad:

Actually, another user suggested Michael Cole to be the new Raw GM. That could be the storyline that brings Danielson to the roster


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Skip should be Cole's bodyguard


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Vintage Michael Cole! Vintage!

Awesome, Gabriel won!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole went to the back to cry. This is my new all time favorite Cole moment. Ahead of even this.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Why did Skip SHeffield steal one of Tarver's promos? Granted he's a good one to steal from but still...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> No Otunga then Slater.


Look, I totally agree with you. Otunga shouldn't even be on this show anymore.

But thinking logically, it doesn't look like Otunga is going anywhere tonight. Barrett and Gabriel both won their matches, so it doesn't look like they're going, either. That leaves the two guys who lost. Of those two, I have to pick Slater. Young should be here until the end.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love how some people thought that was a real and that Danielson won't be back on TV.
I also love how so many IWC members are reacting to Cole like they are supposed to react to a heel. Posts calling him a crybaby and shit...so funny.
I'm not being critical. It's just evidence of how awesome the segment was.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know I'm late on this, but that danielson promo was FUCKING AWESOME!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Look, I totally agree with you. Otunga shouldn't even be on this show anymore.
> 
> But thinking logically, it doesn't look like Otunga is going anywhere tonight. Barrett and Gabriel both won their matches, so it doesn't look like they're going, either. That leaves the two guys who lost. Of those two, I have to pick Slater. Young should be here until the end.


You might be right but Young was the lowest ranked that didn't go home last week and he lost so it would look like he would be the one to go home.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ha ha im the man!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Otunga should be eliminated tonight. Then next week Heath Slater. The week after Justin Gabriel. That leaves Darren Young and Wade Barrett as the final two.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what song is this?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why do they save the great promos for PPVs on NXT? Is it because only hardcore fans would watch the C-show and think to buy PPVs anyway.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cole is back? :lmao


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

There will be a swerve and Michael Cole will be eliminated.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

This show has been full of win tonight. That Bryan Danielson promo was truly awesome, and Tarver's was great as well. 

Hoping for either Slater or Otunga getting the boot, although I wouldn't be too upset if Gabriel is gone as well, but he won't be leaving just yet.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do they save the great promos for PPVs on NXT? Is it because only hardcore fans would watch the C-show and think to buy PPVs anyway.


that was a really good promo, i wonder what the song was.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, "Rankings? What are rankings"

Punk is questioning the whole competition.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, "Rankings? What are rankings"
> 
> Punk is questioning the whole competition.


He was asked a question about TNA...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting thoughts on Young from the pros.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I can just imagine Jericho screaming now...

Jericho: "Are you putting Wade Barret first?"
The Rest of the Pros: "Yes"
Jericho: "Well put him second as well!"


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I like those thoughts about Young. Very interesting. I can feel what they're talking about.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> I like those thoughts about Young. Very interesting. I can feel what they're talking about.


Except Jericho's hair comment. Young's hair rocks.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't like how they only aired what 4 of the 8 pros said about Young. It would have been nice to hear what everyone thought.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

the fuck otunga got headphones on for?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

smfh @ botchunga #2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Darren Young has to be going..


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Ugh, I knew Otunga would be 2nd again


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Barrett #1 again = Very good.
Otunga #2 again = ugh.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Darren Young that surprised me a lot.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

So, Gabriel won and Slater is still 3rd? Sometimes I don't get how they rank. I know it's kayfabe, but even in kayfabe, it makes no sense.

 Goodbye Young. I hope I see him in WWE (excluding FCW) again.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn, I'm sad to see him go, but it was very quite obvious


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Young might screw Punk at Over The Limit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Otunga and Slater next please

LOL @ the crowd singing


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I think Young might screw Punk at Over The Limit


Why?


Even if he tried to do that the _masked guy_ would stop it from happening.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Singing? What has e done that makes them sing "na na na na"?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Even if he tried to do that the _masked guy_ would stop it from happening.


Idk just got an idea, but don't see it happening anymore because there wasn't anything special said to Punk on the rampway.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Betty Honest said:


> Singing? What has e done that makes them sing "na na na na"?


casuals are losers.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

So what Did I miss....Holy shit Bryan Jumped Cole?!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Good call having bryan jump Cole again to close the show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

perro said:


> So what Did I miss....Holy shit Bryan Jumped Cole?!


yeah it was awesome, you got to watch the shoot he did before.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if botchunga doesn't get eliminated next week then i'm officially scared.

of the remaining wrestlers barrett and gabriel have to win


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Young is gone. Tch, Otunga is still on. It should have been reversed imo. 

Danielson owned in promo/shoot. God, that was intense.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Botchtunga did nothing at all this show. He didn't do anything to show why he should be there. He just looked at his stupid little thing and listen to his stupid headphones.

The best thing of the night was Bryan beating up Cole. He even kicked Cole in the face. Or might have nicked him a bit but Cole Got His Fucking Head Kicked In!

I can see Darren Young wanting in by helping CM Punk win at Over The Limit which might have Mysterio talking with Young and planting seeds of destruction into his mind so Young screws Punk another time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Pissed off Darren Young got eliminated.

Michael Tarver is awesome on the mic.


And Danielson, HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! He is so freaking amazing. I'm now an even more massive danielson mark now. His shoot promo was the best part of this entire nxt season. Danielson is the shit


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yet another pro's poll that doesn't make sense. 

Where the fuck is the legitimacy in these things? Heath Slater loses and moves up a ranking? David Otunga does NOTHING YET AGAIN and holds his #2 spot? And even though Heath Slater is safe, Darren Young loses in a much more impressive match and gets eliminated?

WWE: Learn how to do your fucking job. I could do it better than you. I've been doing it every damn week. I'm normally the last person to say that, but good lord. This ranking system is pathetic. You want reality television? Try providing some realistic rankings.

What a way to put a damper on an otherwise fantastic edition of NXT.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Good call having bryan jump Cole again to close the show.


that quick? damn. he really came back out?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't know if the WWE will ever do season sets on anything other than Tough Enough like nearly every other TV Show in existence. But, until NXT season 1 is on DVD/BR (if ever), this episode is a MUST download for me (especially to show my anti-Michael Cole g/f).


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm so glad I watched NXT this week. One of their best episodes so far. I cannot wait to see what they will do next with Danielson.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> that quick? damn. he really came back out?


no they just showed a replay of it


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole for Raw GM, have him bring Danielson to the roster and put him against the likes of Kozlov and Big Zeke, only for BD to destroy them 

Book it Vince


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ugh, Young is gone. Tch, Otunga is still on. It should have been reversed imo.
> 
> Danielson owned in promo/shoot. God, that was intense.



i picture if otunga wins the fans will be gone before striker say "Da-vid"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> no they just showed a replay of it


oh shit. good glad i didn't miss anything at the end.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope we do see Young again. What I wonder though is why bother to keep track of win-loss records if they clearly don't matter? Dragon never won a match and was ranked 1 and Young had the best record only to get eliminated.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> that quick? damn. he really came back out?


No they showed the clip of him laying it on Cole again. He didn't come back out.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Yet another pro's poll that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Where the fuck is the legitimacy in these things? Heath Slater loses and moves up a ranking? David Otunga does NOTHING YET AGAIN and holds his #2 spot? And even though Heath Slater is safe, Darren Young loses in a much more impressive match and gets eliminated?
> 
> ...


calm the fuck down, fella.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

king of scotland said:


> calm the fuck down, fella.


ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT!


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Yet another pro's poll that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Where the fuck is the legitimacy in these things? Heath Slater loses and moves up a ranking? David Otunga does NOTHING YET AGAIN and holds his #2 spot? And even though Heath Slater is safe, Darren Young loses in a much more impressive match and gets eliminated?
> 
> ...


But Punk and Jericho were doing the rankings


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

king of scotland said:


> calm the fuck down, fella.


DON'T TELL ME TO CALM DOWN! NOBODY TELLS ME THAT I DON'T KNOW CONTROVERSY! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN' ME!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

im back babes said:


> But Punk and Jericho were doing the rankings


Don't forget Regal and Christian.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

It sucks that Young is the one eliminated, he should be ranked at least higher than Slater, man i can't stand that guy at all.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys the danielson promo's on youtube, it's low quality but here it is again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL6MHkR7tLY


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't realize that Otunga wasn't even in a match tonight until I saw Evolutions post. Good point. Plus, is that headphones that Otungas had on atleast two weeks in a row? Maybe that is how he will be eliminated, that he is over confident. I don't know.

Good show tonight though. Yes, it was great to see Cole get wooped like old times.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Hey guys the danielson promo's on youtube, it's low quality but here it is again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL6MHkR7tLY


THX, it's just gone in my sig


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> THX, it's just gone in my sig


that promo has everybody talking right now, danielson's going to be huge


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

im back babes said:


> But Punk and Jericho were doing the rankings


Punk and Jericho certainly did their own pre-tapes. But I can't honestly believe the pro's actually have control of these polls. If they did, based on what we know from the pre-tapes alone, then there's no way, simply no way that Otunga could possibly be #2.

You've got Barrett, Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, and Young, in order. Barrett and Gabriel win their matches. Slater and Young lose theirs. Gabriel's win was more impressive than Barrett's, while Young's loss was more impressive than Slater's. And Otunga? Yet again, he did nothing.

Already, that keeps Barrett at #1. Naturally, Gabriel should jump to #2. Otunga didn't win or lose, so I guess he can take #3. That leaves Slater and Young. Slater got beat pretty decisively, while Young took it hard to Barrett and lost after Barrett used the ropes to get Young in position. In my mind, that easily puts Young at #4, and Slater is gone. If we're going based on not doing anything being bad, then Otunga drops off completely and is eliminated.

Either way you slice it, WWE's rankings this week did not make any sense, with the exception of Barrett at #1. That's it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Punk and Jericho certainly did their own pre-tapes. But I can't honestly believe the pro's actually have control of these polls. If they did, based on what we know from the pre-tapes alone, then there's no way, simply no way that Otunga could possibly be #2.
> 
> You've got Barrett, Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, and Young, in order. Barrett and Gabriel win their matches. Slater and Young lose theirs. Gabriel's win was more impressive than Barrett's, while Young's loss was more impressive than Slater's. And Otunga? Yet again, he did nothing.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to have to say it but you know Otunga's going to survive next week as well. If I had to be pinned down I'd say he'll lose his match and drop a place leaving him bottom of the poll the *following* week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My god I saw that Danielson promo and that shocked the shit out of me. It seemed so real and now I'm really hyped to know what they're going to do next with him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

matt is a bum. somebody tell him to take improv classes asap ... when danielson was egging on miz everyone, christian, punk, regal and jericho were all nodding their heads.

matt was there wondering if he got a haircut how bald he'd be.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The best hidden part of that danielson promo was when the miz was talking to amdrag saying you're better than me. And CM Punk and Regal were both nodding their heads in excitement.

^^^^ Damn you beat me to it


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

danielson promo actually came off as real.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

when punk was streching his hands out, to say he is a lot better then the miz, and both him and regal were noding that shit was hilarious!~~~~!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> danielson promo actually came off as real.


I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow to find out Danielson has been locked up in Ottawa jail and released on bail tomorrow on Wrestling-Radio.com.

There were some people saying now that Danielson has been eliminated from NXT that there would be no point watching this episode and from then on. Well I'm so glad I did. The best episode ever, purely because the Cole/Danielson thing has culminated with one of the most realistic altercations I've ever seen in my years of watching wrestling.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> This.
> 
> We are about to see Bryan laid out under trash cans and such, with "VINTAGE" spray painted on his back.


LMAO! That would be epic.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

...

Those Swervy motherfuckers. I take this as two things

"Dirtsheets stop thinking you ever know what we're going to do next"
"TNA, THAT is how you swerve your audience"


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but after Miz responded to Danielson, Regal chimed in and said "No, really, Miz, he IS better than you." :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> danielson promo actually came off as real.


Seriously I'm marking so hard. I could of swore that was real. It looked like he seriously hit Cole. It seems so real. I guess it's just a shoot angle but woowowow. Such a good promo


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy shit that was epic


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole took off the headset too soon. Otherwise, the altercation looked very real, like most of his ROH matches looked.

Young has the body and all-around athleticism to be a future star, but I think the hair made it look like he was trying too hard.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I am actually shaking that promo was so good. I've watched it 5 times already and you pick up new things every time. 
It looks like WWE has huge plans for bryan danielson, and that makes me extremely happy


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that was an awesome promo.

i might have to tune in next week.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> I've watched it 5 times already and you pick up new things every time.


Same here.

Bryan calling out WWE Corporate similar to the way Bischoff used to call out Ted Turner and other suits on Nitro.

Regal and Punk nodding in agreement, and then Punk spreading his hands wide apart mouthing to Regal, "That much." (How much better Bryan is than The Miz)

That glob of phlegm jumping off Bryan's mouth while the refs were pulling him away from Cole.

Least of all, however, that hideous velvet sweater he was wearing, though I think he trying to be more slippery for Striker when he had to initially pull him away from Cole.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought there was no reason for me to watch this show after Danielson got eliminated last week. I was wrong.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Danielson keep cutting promo's like that to go along with his in ring ability then I see no reason why the guy can't be a star in WWE.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

AHHHH need to wait for someone to download this on youtube. Sounds fucking awesome!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

SC4L said:


> AHHHH need to wait for someone to download this on youtube. Sounds fucking awesome!


There's a low quality video of it in Peepaholic's sig.


----------



## IronBrew (Mar 13, 2010)

That was amazing. I see Danielson coming back each week from now till the end. Maybe even somehow getting himself back into the competition.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

easily the best part of his promo last night was CM Punk and William Regal nodding and talking about how much better Danielson was over the Miz and Punk putting his hands up stretched and mouthing "by a mile"


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

That was awesome. You know now that whenever Cole calls a Danielson match (when Bryan actually gets on the roster), Cole will be playing a heel.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

SC4L said:


> AHHHH need to wait for someone to download this on youtube. Sounds fucking awesome!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx-xQNhmJ_U


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Figures NXT would have it's best episode ever the very first episode after I decide to stop watching it. I did check out that promo, though, and it was incredible. I was actually sitting here shaking with excitement. That's how much I liked the promo. I think if there are any Danielson critics, they have been silenced. Let's hope WWE gives this guy a real chance. I'm sorry to say that I never saw Danielson wrestle before WWE, but I'm quickly becoming a fan.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Figures NXT would have it's best episode ever the very first episode after I decide to stop watching it. I did check out that promo, though, and it was incredible. I was actually sitting here shaking with excitement. That's how much I liked the promo. I think if there are any Danielson critics, they have been silenced. Let's hope WWE gives this guy a real chance. *I'm sorry to say that I never saw Danielson wrestle before WWE, but I'm quickly becoming a fan.*


you need to fix this...immediately. it's refreshing to see you're becoming a fan though. there was a huge ROH sale recently. you can always acquire these in less 'savory' ways. but ya, if you have time, try to go beyond YT a bit. look what pro wrestling illustrated said about him and just google search some of his better matches. i doubt you'll be disappointed. 

wow, really sounding like a danielson mark now, lol


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

seleucid23 said:


> That was awesome. You know now that whenever Cole calls a Danielson match (when Bryan actually gets on the roster), Cole will be playing a heel.


good point. i like this. i actually thought smackdown last year could have done well with a heel/face announcing cast. one thing you have to give WCW in their heyday. heenan played a great heel to tenay. zabysko was great at play by play. you'd be hard pressed to find a trio that could pull it off as well as they did. that's a different story though. anyway, i like the direction that this is going. NXT should be good the next few weeks and hopefully danielson is introduced on the big stage in grand fashion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Daniel Bryan's promo was amazing. Best NXT promo since the beginning.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

vince is taking what the indie circuit fans think of the wwe and what danielson will be in it and turning it to be danileson rebelling on the powers that be.

show you how much confidence vince has in danielson


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL At CM Punk "I'll be blunt, he's going to hurt himself"


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Holy fucking WOW was that promo/angle with Bryan Danielson great.

Basically saying that he had heard about the politics in the WWE and how Vince favors the big guys and Vince doesn't push anyone but his own home grown superstars.

It's been such a long time since we got a great worked shoot interview and I loved it.

This guy is gonna be a huge star.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed, but after Miz responded to Danielson, Regal chimed in and said "No, really, Miz, he IS better than you." :lmao


You can also see all of the pros nod to it as well aha.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I was totally pissed off because I was busy and when I turned NXT on it was Slater's match and after it I noticed Cole was gone and Josh talking about Bryan assaulting him, I was soo mad I missed it so i had to look it up on Youtube.

I am glad Slater is still in this, I hope it comes down to him and Wade but it is likley to be Wade Barrett and Justin Angel.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gee, I wonder how many jackasses here said they're gonna stop watching NXT because Danielson is gone 

The WWE has tremendous faith in this man, everything that happened to him so far is part of the plan the company has for him. From the start, the guy was the focus of the show. And if you were stupid enough to think that him being eliminated last week was the end of Bryan Danielson, then you are either still new to wrestling or just pretty fucking stupid. 

Cant wait to see wait Danielson does next and Barrett winning NXT.

The show has a fantastic shoot style atmosphere. Bryan is saying what many of us feel. What many other wrestlers feel. His incredible attack on Cole too was fantastic. You're a 'Poor man's JR' :lmao

Even the comments about Otunga are very realistic. Miz and a few others believe in his starpower and mass appeal, while Punk and Christian think he fucking sucks and cant wrestle worth jack shit.

Personally, I'm loving this show. Maybe more people should have faith in the WWE Creative.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

loled hard at Regal and Punk looking into each other and laughing when Danielson said he's better than The Miz and challenged him to come in the ring 

and Regal sayin' "no no no he's better than you" 

great promo


----------



## Soupias (Mar 13, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Personally, I'm loving this show. Maybe more people should have faith in the WWE Creative.


What's there to love? Should I keep watching just to see if for example no-talent Otunga beats average Young? Or should I be watching just in case there is another Danielson surprise appearance? The show is finished for many people when BD got eliminated. So the interest is in which wwe brand he will be placed. And if he makes another good promo...well... I 'll definitely youtube that like I did with this episode. But definitely I am not watching the whole crappy show in anticipation of a possible BD promo!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Soupias said:


> What's there to love? Should I keep watching just to see if for example no-talent Otunga beats average Young? Or should I be watching just in case there is another Danielson surprise appearance? The show is finished for many people when BD got eliminated. So the interest is in which wwe brand he will be placed. And if he makes another good promo...well... I 'll definitely youtube that like I did with this episode. But definitely I am not watching the whole crappy show in anticipation of a possible BD promo!


Danielson, we have not seen the last of him. Guaranteed he will be on the show pretty often from now on. Barrett quite frankly is awesome and will be definitely winning.

Do you know why Otunga is around? Because he fucking sucks. They need some asshole on the show that everyone is going to hate. And Otunga will stay till the end, where he will be defeated by Barrett.

Even the pros shoot promos are pretty interesting. Christian said, "Who is this Otunga guy? Is he married to Kelly Clarkson?" Punk too said, "I hate everything about this Otunga guy"

The show is great. Its all these little things that make the show enjoyable. Its the closest all the wrestlers will ever come to being themselves.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Soupias said:


> What's there to love? Should I keep watching just to see if for example no-talent Otunga beats average Young? Or should I be watching just in case there is another Danielson surprise appearance? The show is finished for many people when BD got eliminated. So the interest is in which wwe brand he will be placed. And if he makes another good promo...well... I 'll definitely youtube that like I did with this episode. But definitely I am not watching the whole crappy show in anticipation of a possible BD promo!


nor would i. i was close to giving up on the show but i'm not soley watching for BD even if he's a big reason why.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

most importantly, danielson is now being cheered a lot more now.

vince is a lot of things ... but he knows how to make someone be hated or cheered. he may have to dip into cheap heat(like mcintyre) but it works.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet Michaels put in the word before he went out of the E. Fuck, if Danielson suceeds in the WWE, which looks like it's gonna happen right now, he can really be the gretest in the world with the exposure he's gonna get. All he needs now is to go bald.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I really enjoyed this weeks show. I was fully entertained throughout the entire program. 

In the end, I couldn't careless about the rest of the elimination order. Of my top three (Tarver, Danielson, Barret) only Barret remains. As long as Wade is the winner, I couldn't careless whether Darren Young went home on May 18, 2010 or May 25, 2010...it's all schematics that we will forget about in the long run.

Michael Tarver was great, as usual...said it before I'll say it again, if WWE releases him they will be making a Elijah Burke calibur mistake.

Fully enjoyed everything even remotely related to Bryan Danielson this week....glad he is still a focal point of the show even post-elimination. Can't wait to see him on the big red or blue brand.

*Low point has to be:* Darren Young's go home skit. Sounded like he was stalling to figure out what to say next....and it just never came. Could be as bad as Justin Gabriel's inevitable go home speech.

*High point:* Once again anything remotely related to Bryan Danielson. From CM Punk, Regal and Christians nodding in agreement with Bryan Danielson being better than the Miz. To his assault on Michael Cole to his amazing promo. Definitely showed why he has many fans.

I will watch again next week.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i can see botchtunga staying over slater but over gabriel would create an uproar ... gabriel gets a reaction and if the wwe wants to fill the void of the teenage girls hearts that got empty with jeff leaving then gabriel is the guy to fill in.

barrett on raw
gabriel on smackdown


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

lulz I was lmao-ing the entire Danielson promo, because it was just so good. Also loved how Regal said "miz, miz, he is better than you" and CM Punk and Regal laughing


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

wtf were the crowd chanting during Young's promo`?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

na na na na, na na na na
hey hey hey, goodbye


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Punk and Regal's reaction to Danielson's dig at Miz was great.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Punk and Jericho certainly did their own pre-tapes. But I can't honestly believe the pro's actually have control of these polls. If they did, based on what we know from the pre-tapes alone, then there's no way, simply no way that Otunga could possibly be #2.
> 
> You've got Barrett, Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, and Young, in order. Barrett and Gabriel win their matches. Slater and Young lose theirs. Gabriel's win was more impressive than Barrett's, while Young's loss was more impressive than Slater's. And Otunga? Yet again, he did nothing.
> 
> ...



You know you were talking about it being stupid Darren young going, well I am not surprised he went I am a big fan of darren young after Micheal tarvar he showed the most natural mic work but his progress has been slim he went from an outcast away from cm punk to being with him again on smackdown to turning away from him again and its the bookers fault I know. Its really irritating he had so much potential with punk.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Legend said:


> Punk and Regal's reaction to Danielson's dig at Miz was great.


I loved it, really did. Regal's mumbling under his breath that "he really is better than you" to Miz was amazing.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> I loved it, really did. Regal's mumbling under his breath that "he really is better than you" to Miz was amazing.


Mumble nothing he put the mic to his lips!

Also I was thinking this when Skip was cutting his promo, I could just imagine Tarver walking back there

"Yeah yeah I already said that ya dumb *******"


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow that was really really fucking good.

Tarver was really impressive on the Mic too, and Danielson just stole the show.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Regal and Punk had to be one the best parts of that promo. The funny thing is that The Miz (character) had no idea that the other Pro's agreed with Danielson. Also isn't it ironic that Regal helped train Danielson and that Danielson has wrestled CM Punk before.

Tarver did go also with his promo. I have feeling Skip is the only guy that won't make it. They didn't give him time to cut the promo in front the crowd.

Lastly did anybody notice Matthews reaction to Danielson calling Cole a "parrot".


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Regal '' He really is better than you Miz'' :lmao. 

Punk showing the big gap with his hands :lmao. 

Bryan stomping clown ass Cole :lmao:lmao. This needs many GIFs.

Classic segment.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

From Joey Style's twitter page.

*JoeyStyles

I'm a long time Daniel Bryan fan but wrestlers shouldn't assault announcers, not even Cole. The kid is dangerous and a legal liability. *

Nice to see him in character lol.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> From Joey Style's twitter page.
> 
> *JoeyStyles
> 
> ...


Excellent, booking him as a very dangerous wrestler. Good Job WWE, smart smart booking


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

it was fucking awesome. did you notice punk and regal nodding and punking putting his hands out and saying " this much " when bryan said he is better than miz


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Now Danielson just needs to beat the shit out of a wrestler in the ring. I think it would be fantastic to see him just brutalize some guy that looks like the perfect "WWE Prototype" (and no not John Cena, see what I did there?). 

Just get some big local guy and have him get demolished by Dragon.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

actually i'd like danielson coming out of the stands during a match and just repeatedly hitting elbow strikes to the chest of the opponent until he's dead

like 30-40 in a row.

or say interferes in a ryder/bourne match and makes ryder tap out to the ankle lock and then makes bourne tap out to the cattle mutilation


----------



## Kolya (May 19, 2010)

Anybody think the Barrett Young match was 'off', the timing and setups were a bit messy. I'm a big fan of Barrett but I think he needs to change his 'go to' submission. You know the one where he digs his knees in the back and stretches the arms - don't know the official name. Its similar to Botchtunga and his love for the abdominal stretch.

Also a good nickname for Barrett - 'The English Assassin'? 

Still a great NXT this week.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Excellent, booking him as a very dangerous wrestler. Good Job WWE, smart smart booking


ye what better way to get over his size than to make him dangerous, give him a match, lock in cattle mutilation and not break it even after the guy passes out, do that a few times or even interfere in other matches and do it, make him the loose cannon, once locked in a submission nobody gets out, they either tap or snap, John cena or chavo makes no diffrence.

Hopefully we see him run in from the stand next week on nxt and take out cole again after some bad mouthing all night from him. lol.

Either that or the next time we see him will be when cole takes him to little people court for "assault"


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kolya said:


> Anybody think the Barrett Young match was 'off', the timing and setups were a bit messy. I'm a big fan of Barrett but I think he needs to change his 'go to' submission. You know the one where he digs his knees in the back and stretches the arms - don't know the official name. Its similar to Botchtunga and his love for the abdominal stretch.
> 
> *Also a good nickname for Barrett - 'The English Assassin'? *
> 
> Still a great NXT this week.


Sounds a bit 'New Generation' to me. I'd base his gimmick on the APA, not a copy but use it as a template. Can't think of a nickname atm.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm gonna love Danielson for the rest of my life for beating up Cole.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Kolya said:


> Anybody think the Barrett Young match was 'off', the timing and setups were a bit messy. I'm a big fan of Barrett but I think he needs to change his 'go to' submission. You know the one where he digs his knees in the back and stretches the arms - don't know the official name. Its similar to Botchtunga and his love for the abdominal stretch.
> 
> Also a good nickname for Barrett - 'The English Assassin'?
> 
> Still a great NXT this week.


i think barrett got a little daze from the crossup where both young and barrett hit each other hard.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Sounds a bit 'New Generation' to me. I'd base his gimmick on the APA, not a copy but use it as a template. Can't think of a nickname atm.


as a guy who'll do your dirty work for money .. or just transfer the funds to the royal bank of england. he only takes cash, no checks


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

next week this on Cole










and i will wet my pants


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw saw Cole get assaulted and its the best thing i've seen in a long ass time from WWE.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Dangerous little guy...the next Nunzio!

Bryan vs. Orton aka Clash of the Crazies.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just can't quit watching Bryan's promo. Seriously, this is gold, WWE needs to not screw this up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWE needs more segments like that instead of the watered down "we desperately want to be relevant pop culture again" bullshit they usually produce that just comes off as a really lame TV show. That actually felt real, good for them.


----------



## machoman99 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two hours of commercial free RAW with some very good matches and big match ups was watchable but hardly entertaining. 

One hour of NXT with a lot of talking and only two matches, neither of which had much flow, but with unpredictable booking and wrestlers being allowed to improvise was very compelling. 

And the booking doesn't even make a ton of sense, but it was unpredictable and had real drama.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

At first it was a bit shaky but once he got into his stride, it was unbelievable.

If only the WWE would let some of the guys do this. These sorts of promos are what makes stars out of guys and can advance angles beyond the petty old norm.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Did anyone else see Punk and Regal agreeing with Danielson after he said he was better than the Miz?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Did anyone else see Punk and Regal agreeing with Danielson after he said he was better than the Miz?


Yeh, I lolled at them both nodding behind Miz. Also at one point I was just wishing Daneilson shutup so Regal could speak over and tell Miz that he 'IS better than you'


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Yeh, I lolled at them both nodding behind Miz. Also at one point I was just wishing Daneilson shutup so Regal could speak over and tell Miz that he 'IS better than you'


They went completely out of kayfabe for a second there. When Regal tied to interrupt I don't even think he had his usual accent on.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

As soon as theirs pictures up of cole getting his ass kicked its going straight into my avatar. :lmao


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

One of the better things about it was the look on regal and punks face, punks saying "this much...*outstretches hands*" and regal saying "no miz, miz he is better than you"


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Just saw Bryan's promo, it was amazing. Been a massive Danielson mark for years and I always knew if they just gave him some time to talk he would be able to deliver. I loved how Punk and Regal agreed with Bryan that he was better than Miz. Bryan attacking Cole just made him my new folk hero, personally.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Prospekt's March said:


> It sucks that Young is the one eliminated, he should be ranked at least higher than Slater, man i can't stand that guy at all.


Same here. It seems like he tries way too hard and he comes across as a fool.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Now I notice Jericho's head dropping while Regal and Punk were nodding...he's trying to stay in character but that body language was a sign of admission.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> Punk and Jericho certainly did their own pre-tapes. But I can't honestly believe the pro's actually have control of these polls. If they did, based on what we know from the pre-tapes alone, then there's no way, simply no way that Otunga could possibly be #2.
> 
> You've got Barrett, Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, and Young, in order. Barrett and Gabriel win their matches. Slater and Young lose theirs. Gabriel's win was more impressive than Barrett's, while Young's loss was more impressive than Slater's. And Otunga? Yet again, he did nothing.
> 
> ...


I agree. Otunga at #2 doesn't make any sense. Besides Justin Gabriel is 10 times the wrestler that Otunga is.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I agree. Otunga at #2 doesn't make any sense. Besides Justin Gabriel is 10 times the wrestler that Otunga is.


Otunga is WWE's version of Obama, somewhat similar to how JBL was a caricature of Bush 43. Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing is up to you.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


both things that happened on these gifs are one of the best things in WWE, in a while


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Even if you ignore the obviously great Danielson stuff, this was a much better episode of nxt than recently, dumping crappy challenges for matches, promos and more from the pros is clearly a smart move. 

The only part of the show I didn't think much of was the pro's poll, it just seems like they just can't be arsed to try and make it seem believable with the way they show so many of the pros being negative about otunga and yet he stayed at #2 when it would have been very easy to drop him to #4 so he was still on the show if that's what they want, but it would seem like the pros did have some input.

As far as the elimination, I would have preferred to see the blandness of slater go instead, but it was a refreshing change to see an elimination speech that wasn't a sulky rant.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

One of the most realistic promos I've seen in my 17/8 years of watching WWF/WWE, Danielson is gonna be BIG!

I have hated NXT for a good month now but really enjoyed last night's show. I love you Danielson!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

More comments from Joey Styles:


> After NXT last night, I interviewed Daniel Bryan and Michael Cole. I don't think Cole and I are ever going to friendly while I'm with WWE.





> I'm still smiling about Daniel Bryan's NXT rant and attack of an announcer. I did the same about 4 years ago and it was very cathartic.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

God damn. I love Danielson even more now. Seriously. He single handedly did something that millions of people have wanted to do for years. Beat the fuck out of Michael Cole. Awesome.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Solid promo from Daniel Bryan. One of the better ones i have seen in a long time, To be realistically honest with you. And the the beating of Michael Cole was just priceless. I am sure this is not the last we will see of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

For anybody that missed the show you probably haven't seen this part yet.






This definitely made it all feel a lot more real and made me question whether Danielson was really hitting Cole because Josh Matthews actually agrees with Cole.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Regal and Punk agree with Danielson being better than Miz. :lmao










Found that to be hilarious.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great promo.

Also, Cole is great as a heel. As opposed to him being beyond terrible as a face announcer.


----------



## Tenement Funster (May 4, 2009)

Fantastic promo from Danielson. Most believable one from many a superstar in a while!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

+1 on the Danielson bandwagon.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Oh my god Danielson to TNA.


Why, so they can bury him like they're going to "Desmond got knocked down with one punch from Hogan Wolfe"?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ChrisBee said:


> Why, so they can bury him like they're going to "Desmond got knocked down with one punch from Hogan Wolfe"?


It's not like Nigel was the only one that was taken out by Hogan in one punch. Pretty much half of the young heels were taken out with one punch by Hogan. 

I don't see why anyone would think that he would go to TNA.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

It's not just that one punch. They're burying "Wolfe" completely. They gave him an inexplicable push when he first came in and nobody knew anything about him, now he's just another guy forgotten in the background while the senior citizens get all the t.v. time.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Just caught this week's show on DVR and I gotta say, I'm DAMN impressed!

The matches sucked but it was great to see the pros get the chance to contribute some personality.

Of course the segments with Michael Tarver and Daniel Bryan OWNED! Tarver's rant served to prove me right once again that this guy deserved better! I'd rather listen to and watch him all day long than be subjected to another minute of David "The D-List" Otunga.

Not sure if Daniel Bryan is coming back as a heel or not so long as he comes back in SOME capacity. The guy's obviously got the passion and can hang with ANYBODY in the ring.

I'm glad Darren Young got eliminated although at this point the only one I'm interested in seeing move on to becoming a pro is Wade Barrett. As good as Slater and Gabriel are in the ring, neither has the personality to make it far as pros.

From start to finish though, it was probably the best episode to date.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

not that it means something but after young got eliminated he said he had a great time and now it's off to fcw and wwe house shows.

so it's not like he'll be gone forever ... by the end of the year all of them will be back on tv.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think undoubtedly Young will be back. He's too good to NOT be used.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EvoLution™;8433067 said:


> I think undoubtedly Young will be back. He's too good to NOT be used.


Him and Tarver. Tarver, like Young, proved to be that they actually belong in the WWE. Tarver has definitely good mic skills. Young, imo, could have gotten over big if he got into a feud with Punk and SES.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Best. NXT. Ever.


----------



## Dasher2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Continuing the "shoot" angle on WWE.com.

...But was Daniel Bryan’s bold move of smacking the announcer something he now regrets? The former NXT Rookie spoke to WWE.com moments after the attack.

“I think my actions were unprofessional and I’d do them all over again,” Daniel Bryan said with conviction. “You can only be pushed so much before you get to that breaking point, you know, and at some point you need to stand up for yourself. And if an announcer feels like he has free reign to bury you at every opportunity, you have to make him accountable for what he says.”

Daniel Bryan explained to WWE.com that he believes he has every right to stand up for himself and it was only a matter of time before he called out Cole.

“He’s going to sit there and say that I have no ‘it’ factor, I have no charisma and stuff like that, but he’ll sit there and put over David Otunga and he can’t even run the ropes right,” Daniel Bryan said. “They have people who are telling them what to say and he’s just pushing the WWE agenda, so I’m going to call him out on it. And if he’s burying me in the WWE Universe, I’m going to call him out on it.”

As for Cole, when WWE.com’s Joey Styles approached him for a comment, an enraged, embarrassed and bloody lipped Cole said, “Get that damn recorder out of my face, Joey!” and walked away.

In addition to standing up for his beliefs when it comes to his assault on Cole, Daniel Bryan also backed his statements on Tuesday’s WWE NXT that alluded to his belief that WWE has prejudice against smaller athletes.

“I’m sure if you look at everyone who comes here – the guys they push to the top – the John Cenas, the Batistas, the Randy Ortons – they’ve never done a minute on the independent scene. They’re all guys who are made here in WWE,” he said. “If you look at the older generations – the Chris Jerichos, the William Regals, the guys like that – those guys were all made outside of here and then came in and when they came in they were ready to be top guys.”

Finally, Daniel Bryan had an important message for WWE Management – he refuses to back down.

“Well they can try and hold me down as much as they want,” Daniel Bryan said. “If they give me one segment, if they give me one segment like they did tonight, I will be the star of the show.”

Full article: wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/articles/14491226/danielbryancole


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Really good NXT-Episode.. without the crappy rookie-challenges and more focus on the storylines. Really great Segment with Daniel & Tarver and the Cole/Daniel-sort of Shoot.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

I marked for the faces of Punk and Regal when Danielson said he was better than the Miz :lol:


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Did anyone spot a dude with a lakers jersey in the crowd?


----------

